# 20" girls Schwinn Lil Miss



## detroitbike (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's one you don't see everyday.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/grosse-pointe-schwinn-lil-miss/6860192489.html
   5 Minutes from me.


----------

